# Getting out of a contract early



## tvtrader (19 Jul 2010)

In March of 2009 I contacted AIB to request a Credit Card terminal machine to go with my online business. I had to agree to a 48 month contract of 26.42 a month (I could have gone for a 24 month contract but the payments were almosts exactly double). To say the least as a new business this was not what I was looking for but as I needed the terminal I had little choice but to sign up.  Anyway the terminal was provided by a company called First Data who I contacted to say I was 16 months into the contract and wished to get out of it as I wished to move to an online terminal option provided by another company (worldnett). Anyway there response was hardball, pay up 825 euro and return the terminal. Zero negotiations. Any ideas on my legal position here - do I have any wriggle room on this, or suggestions on the best course of action advisable ?


----------



## Chris (19 Jul 2010)

You signed a contract for 48 months, I doubt that there is anything you can do. What would you say if the company contacted you now and said they wanted to change the contract 60 months, would you be willing to accept that?


----------



## iscritto (19 Jul 2010)

There is "wriggle room" on everything. Go to the top person. Why do you want to cancel... this might have an impact on their reaction.


----------

